# Your experience: comics at cons



## MoonKit (Apr 28, 2016)

I haven't been to a furry convention and was wondering what kinds of comics are sold?

Do some have seperate areas for adult comics?

Do the comics tend to be more fan art/doujinshi in nature or complete originals?

How was your experience selling and/or buying?

Did you find buying/selling really helped you get your art more exposure to a wider audience than just posting on FA or finding out about artists?


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 28, 2016)

Peeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrn


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2016)

Even though I've never been to a Furry convention (though I've been to other different kinds), I can tell you that some places will not allow adult content through the doors.
It really depends on the venue.

In my experience, it's either no porn or porn everywhere.


----------



## MoonKit (Apr 28, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Peeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrn


Lol. So I take it adult content is allowed and common then?


----------



## MoonKit (Apr 28, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Even though I've never been to a Furry convention (though I've been to other different kinds), I can tell you that some places will not allow adult content through the doors.
> It really depends on the venue.
> 
> In my experience, it's either no porn or porn everywhere.


Thank you.


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd say most furry cons still allow comics with yiffy content. At least, the last few did. I always like to pick up a few...used to be a very avid comic collector, mainly golden age books, so furry comics are a curious departure.


----------

